# Pressure washer backfiring



## dawgn86 (Jul 26, 2018)

Good morning

last year I purchased a pressure washer from Northern Tool. 
3000 psi Honda GX 160 engine and Comet pump.

Cranks and runs very good, but many times when letting off the trigger, the engine backfires.

What can I do to prevent or fix this?

Thanks


----------



## rkalip (May 8, 2018)

You may find this article useful:

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/eu/en_gb/support/faqs/browse/engine-backfire-afterfire.html


----------



## dawgn86 (Jul 26, 2018)

I adjusted the valves this past weekend and cleaned the carb; runs great with no backfiring now.


----------

